# May FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE!!



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

May has arrived,along with lots of new pups on the forum.Lets see all our furbabies out and about enjoying spring and early summer sunshine,with lots of beautiful flowers to show off our Havs.So lots of pups with lots of flowers!Here are a few old pics of my pups with flowers.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures of gorgeous pups in gorgeous flowers, Clare! I alway try to post pictures on the monthly challanges, and it won't let me. My files are alway too big. I don't understand this as I used to be able to post pics...and I'm using the same camera I always have! And I have NO idea how to resize pictures myself, so I'm just left outta loop anymore!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Logan - loves the flowers


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*May fun photo challenge*



dodrop82 said:


> Gorgeous pictures of gorgeous pups in gorgeous flowers, Clare! I alway try to post pictures on the monthly challanges, and it won't let me. My files are alway too big. I don't understand this as I used to be able to post pics...and I'm using the same camera I always have! And I have NO idea how to resize pictures myself, so I'm just left outta loop anymore!


Stacey, when you log on to the forum, you will see a box on the right hand side of the page entitled, "Sizing Photos". Click on that and it will talk you through the process. It is very easy. I am really not tech savvy and can follow it without any trouble. Good luck!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Great photos everyone with such pretty flowers, colors and dogs. I love them all. If I can get Tyler to "smell the roses", I'll post too.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

OK, Great! I'll give it a whirl and see what happens! Thank you soooo much!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome, I GOT this!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

All the flower photos are so pretty! I will have to see if I can get Leo with some flowers!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Love them all. Beautiful flowers, gorgeous dogs! Hum, I might have to try that but I am NOT a good photographer. Tammy, I love the one with Tillie and you on the bike in front of the flowers  Great idea!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

dodrop82 said:


> Gorgeous pictures of gorgeous pups in gorgeous flowers, Clare! I alway try to post pictures on the monthly challanges, and it won't let me. My files are alway too big. I don't understand this as I used to be able to post pics...and I'm using the same camera I always have! And I have NO idea how to resize pictures myself, so I'm just left outta loop anymore!


I have a mac book pro so I resize[if I need to] before I post,I haven't followed the forum instructions.Hope you are able to post some pics,good luck with it,I am not at all computer savvy!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> awesome, I GOT this!


Oh Tammy,Tillie looks like the love child of Dizzie and Nellie in the picture with the Daffodils,a complete mix of the two of them!Lovely photo.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

clare said:


> Oh Tammy,Tillie looks like the love child of Dizzie and Nellie in the picture with the Daffodils,a complete mix of the two of them!Lovely photo.


ha ha ha awesome! :tea:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

*Kodi and the Tulips*

Kodi loves to sniff the tulips around the front of the house. (Sorry, we're doing the "Cousin Itt" look today!)


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, it's not flowers but it Summery 
My husband had an outreach thingy at his work and we brought Mickey. He was a hit! All Havanese's always are huh?
He's waving hi everybody


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh and Karen, I love the "Cousin It" look on Kodi. It made me laugh. He's GREAT!! Much cuter than Cousin It!!!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh, oops. I spelled Mikey wrong in the first post. I can't do that because my husband, Michael, has a son that's named "Mickey" - pronounced Mickey (as in 'mouse') and our puppy is Mikey as in Mike - e. Wow, My husband's name is Michael. My oldest son is Michael. My stop son is Mickey and our puppy is Mikey. 
WHAT HAVE WE DONE!!!! :jaw:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I think we have most of the calendar pics in this thread! LOVE!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lila said:


> Oh, oops. I spelled Mikey wrong in the first post. I can't do that because my husband, Michael, has a son that's named "Mickey" - pronounced Mickey (as in 'mouse') and our puppy is Mikey as in Mike - e. Wow, My husband's name is Michael. My oldest son is Michael. My stop son is Mickey and our puppy is Mikey.
> WHAT HAVE WE DONE!!!! :jaw:


And you don't even like the name Michael!!


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

Closest we have of a flower pix in our portfolio


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Look at that smile!!!!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Awww I love those two together. Black and white  And what a smile!!! Love it


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Leo victorious over Tulip Monster*

"He's just a puppy!"


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Tulips can be tricky!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

My crab tree bloomed over night I think. Got out on the porch for a bit and got a picture of how pretty it is. John is still doing the grooming so she is not at her best


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, I think John is doing a great job. Remember, Evelyn, don't look a gift horse in the mouth. Love your flowering crab tree. It's beautiful and so is Whimsy. 

Hope you're getting the rest you need and are on the mend. When my husband had his emergency triple bypass surgery, I was told he would be home in 4-5 days. He ended up in the ICU on a ventilator for 21 days and then on the cardiac floor for another 7 for a total of 28 days, but thank God we can talk about it now. Take care and feel better.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, wow, your husband is doing a great job Whimsy looks as gorgeous as ever!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks....There weren't any buds on the tree a couple of weeks ago..and when I got out of the hospital 2 weeks later, it was a glorious sight. Smells good too!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Whimsy looks beautiful and so does the tree! What did I miss? Why were you in the hospital, and why is hubby doing the grooming?! I can't imagine too many men being able to keep up with a long coated pup, so BIG kudo's to John! He's AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

Indy is fond of eating any flower he comes across.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

whimsy said:


> Thanks....There weren't any buds on the tree a couple of weeks ago..and when I got out of the hospital 2 weeks later, it was a glorious sight. Smells good too!


Wow! Your crab tree is beautiful! It made me remember the one in our family's backyard when I was little - sweet scent and all! Evelyn, I'm glad you are healing. John is doing a great job keeping Whimsey beautiful as ever. He must be a very caring man to make sure your dear Whimsey is cared for while you are on the mend!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

m0rg4n said:


> Indy is fond of eating any flower he comes across.


Love the pictures of Indy eating flowers. Must be a puppy thing since All the adult dog with flower pics are sooo pretty and Leo and Indy are destroying the blossoms!


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

Pucks104 said:


> Love the pictures of Indy eating flowers. Must be a puppy thing since All the adult dog with flower pics are sooo pretty and Leo and Indy are destroying the blossoms!


I noticed that too! All of the adults posing so pretty ... and then the two rascals bent on destruction (I wanted to get a pictures with our tulips but Indy has successfully destroyed ALL of them in the backyard).


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

*Love the pictures* 
Good to hear that other puppies eat the flowers. Mikey is just a vacuum cleaner when I take him for a walk. He's low to the ground (even at 12 lbs  ) and he's always scooping up leaves and flowers and sticks and bugs and wrappers - you name it. ugh! Sometimes I can get him to 'drop it!' but not always. I feel like my hands are always in his mouth pulling stuff out. They do outgrow that right? I don't remember 'Hutch', my last Havanese, doing it quite so much as Mikey.


----------



## BanditosMom (Aug 24, 2012)

*El Bandito Smelling the Flowers Plus*

My little guy loves flowers, unless I make him wear them (then he's not so thrilled). Right after taking the last picture, I gave the shirt I embellished with handmade flowers to a neighbor's girl Havipoo who seems to enjoy wearing clothes.


----------



## DeniseJ (Nov 25, 2012)

*Cricket fun photos*

Old Father Christmas Cricket, Very muddy Cricket, Smiley face Cricket and In the bike basket with Mom Cricket.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Very cute Cricket pics!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Awww, cute pictures of Cricket. I especially like the one with the ball in his mouth - love those gorgeous eyes 

Also love the ones of El Bandito. Especially the aviator one with the bow tie - very cute!!!!


----------



## DeniseJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm loving each and every one of these photos!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Love all the pictures. This is such a beautiful time of the year.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Such great photos, everyone!! Really cute!

Evelyn, Whimsy looks gorgeous - John is doing a great job! My husband would have to take our two to a groomer and get them shaved - seriously! I would just hope he remembered to feed them and give them water!


----------



## cloud711 (Oct 31, 2012)

*CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!*

The closest to spring/summer picture we have is of Bleyk sun-bathing with his little blue dog yesturday


----------



## evan10101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Ben, Buddy, flowers*

Ben and Buddy in a field of pink.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I love it, Evan!!!!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Very cute Ben and Buddy


----------



## evan10101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks, Ben and buddy love taking photos.


----------

